# dubai - nanny



## dormouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi 
I have joined here to learn about Dubai so hoping you can all help me!

I am a mature English nanny/maternity nurse (qualified & experienced) and considering working via an English agency in Dubai.

Firstly, I am not applying for a maids job but a proper nanny role. Can anyone give me an isught into life in Dubai? I have visited before but only for a holiday.

Secondly if I work there for 2 or 3 years, can I bring my wages back to the UK without having to pay tax? 

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

First off, I think you'll find it pretty hard in that role. Purely given the fact that the majority of 'nannies' are actually maids from subcontinent/asian countries and they work for peanuts.

I know that there are a few agencies which offer different nationalities as qualified nannies and the salaries look 'ok', but I'm not sure how many people would be willing to pay those prices and to be honest I'm not sure even then it would be enough to survive on here.


----------



## dormouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, 
The position is being advertised in the UK, and is live in working a 6 day week, so my plan was to save my salary as board and lodgings are included and how much can I possibly spend on my day off!
The agency say it is a nanny role, no housekeeping as other staff are employed for that.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

dormouse said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> The position is being advertised in the UK, and is live in working a 6 day week, so my plan was to save my salary as board and lodgings are included and how much can I possibly spend on my day off!
> The agency say it is a nanny role, no housekeeping as other staff are employed for that.


Please bear in mind that live in staff accommodation often means a broom cupboard sized room. I'd also be wary of what category of via you would get. If it is classed as a maid visa then you will have virtually no rights whatsoever in terms of employment law.

Make sure you have these sort of details tied down before committing, otherwise you could end up trapped in a miserable experience.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

It might be someone very rich looking for a nanny then. I remember someone on the forum who posted for a couple of weeks about some issues she was facing with her employer - she was like a "governess" if that is the right term. Lived in a small room, but otherwise her complaints were not like most things you hear with maids.
If its possible, do meet the family before you accept the role. You should know what you are getting into, and meeting people face to face (or even skype) would give an idea. Being a nanny is like being a part of the family, so its important that you know about them. Given that they are specifically looking for a nany and not a housemaid, at least the family knows the difference so hopefully they will treat you accordingly. And as mikey has said, be aware of the type of visa that you get. Maids are NOT governed by the labour law. Make sure the contract has everything in writing, including the salary, leaves, insurance, accommodation, flights home.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Apparently certain nationalities can't be given a 'maids' visa - so I don't think there are any issues with that.

I did some hunting around and it seems hiring professional child carers is on the rise. And people from all different nationalities etc.

But as the other have suggested, I would meet the family first and get specifics regarding things like accommodation etc.


----------



## Matnurse London (Mar 26, 2014)

dormouse said:


> Hi
> I have joined here to learn about Dubai so hoping you can all help me!
> 
> I am a mature English nanny/maternity nurse (qualified & experienced) and considering working via an English agency in Dubai.
> ...


Hi, 
Did you ever come out to Dubai?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are very rich Gulf families who will pay handsomely for a properly trained English nanny. It's quite different from the typical SE Asian nanny. But it's important to meet the family first as the lifestyles may not work for you. 

Oh, I see this was initially posted over a year ago. Never mind.


----------



## Matnurse London (Mar 26, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> There are very rich Gulf families who will pay handsomely for a properly trained English nanny. It's quite different from the typical SE Asian nanny. But it's important to meet the family first as the lifestyles may not work for you.
> 
> Oh, I see this was initially posted over a year ago. Never mind.


Hi, 
I am currently working as a maternity nurse. What sort of figures are we taking about. Would it be 24hrs a day over 6 days- 24/6 or 12/6?

Thanks


----------

